
Are you a born entrepreneur? Take the quiz - volida
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/entremgmt/2005/11/15/entrepreneur-personality-quiz_cx_bn_1116quiz.html
======
pg
Whoever made the thing is certainly not a born hacker. If you decide to change
a vote and click on Back, it takes you right off the page, and if you click on
forward again, it restarts. Why does the thing even have to be flash? It could
just be an html form.

